# Trader Joe's boneless rib eye steaks?



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2010)

I am trying to find things that are convenient for me and healthy for my dog in the way of raw feeding. 

I love these steaks they sell at TJ's that are packaged well (i.e. they don't leak and such) and they're really easy to feed. Oro sure likes them. 

Does anyone here feed these steaks (or something similar) to their dog? Is there anything comparable you can recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I have never run across something that's 'convenient' for me in terms of just buying it and tossing it in the freezer til feeding time. The only thing I can think of that's that convenient and balanced nutritionally is if I bought pre-packaged raw such as NV medallions, which carry an outrageous price tag. :crazy:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Jennifer said:


> I am trying to find things that are convenient for me and healthy for my dog in the way of raw feeding.
> 
> I love these steaks they sell at TJ's that are packaged well (i.e. they don't leak and such) and they're really easy to feed. Oro sure likes them.
> 
> Does anyone here feed these steaks (or something similar) to their dog? Is there anything comparable you can recommend? Thanks.


I would check to see if they have any solution or marinade added to them. If not, they would acceptable as *part* of the diet (there's more to it than just a steak  ) but they will be awfully expensive!


----------

